# Low tech Betta Tank



## redant (May 6, 2014)

I'm planning to start Betta tank today. It will be a 1ft cube - 7 gallons. substrate will be some surplus amazonia from my last tank. Plants - dwarf sags, amazon sword, hygrophila diffirmis. Filter - Sponge filter with air stone. Will be using Excel as Co2. What say folks...the Betta should be happy in this tank? Will be posting pics soon.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd think so. Bettas can be jumpers, so I'd invest in a lid if you can get one made. Hardware stores can cut glass to size if needed. It'll also help with evaporation. 

Make sure you cycle. before putting the betta in there. Some can be very sensitive. Luckily mine have been pretty hearty and have lived through my newbie years ..


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Aurie said:


> I'd think so. Bettas can be jumpers, so I'd invest in a lid if you can get one made. Hardware stores can cut glass to size if needed. It'll also help with evaporation.
> 
> Make sure you cycle. before putting the betta in there. Some can be very sensitive. Luckily mine have been pretty hearty and have lived through my newbie years ..


Yeah..i purchased the tank, added the aquasoil and a few dwarf sags, put in the sponge filter, added ammonia and have set the tank to cycle. The ammonia is at 4ppm now. It's the second day today.


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree - bettas can jump.


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Day 3 ammonia shot up to 8 ppm. Probably due to breakdown of some food pellets which I had added on day 1. Did a 50% wc and ammonia is back to 4ppm. No signs of nitrites till now. I was wondering will 4ppm of ammonia cause my plants to burn ??


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm sure your betta will be very happy with 7 gallons and live plants! A heater if you don't plan to use one already will significantly increase his livelihood and health. 76-82F are target temperatures!


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Briz said:


> I'm sure your betta will be very happy with 7 gallons and live plants! A heater if you don't plan to use one already will significantly increase his livelihood and health. 76-82F are target temperatures!


Yah...will add a heater shortly. Right now the temperatures are pretty high here so can delay buying for some time.


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Day 5 update. got nitrites today 0.5 ppm !! Seems the first type of bacteria (nitrosomonas) have started to grow in my tank. Ammonia is still at 4ppm. Here's how my tank looks on day 5


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

He's going to love that pot for a hide hole


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Those amazon swords are going to quickly out growthat tank

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Agreed....guess I will have to trim them every now and then to keep the growth in control


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Nitrites have peaked at 5ppm and ammonia is at around 1ppm. Is my tank cycling real fast ??


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Ok..i am done cycling my tank...nitrites and ammonia are zero and after a large water change nitrates are at 10ppm. 
I put in my betta in the tank and he is just loving it !! Here are a few pics that I took .


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Silly boy has an egg spot, haha!


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

the betta got tankmates today...6 cardinals....!


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

hopefully those cardinals are okay...meaning you introduced the Betta as the very last fish in the tank, otherwise he might of already taken over the whole thing as his territory.

If the fish are fine leave them be, but if you see a lot of chasing by the Betta I would take all the fish out for about 30 mins and then introduce the cardinal first and then place the Betta in there and float him for a little to get "used" to the cardinals. This way the Betta knows that the cardinals mean no harm...

Just FYI if you weren't aware, and if you were that's awesome!


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

TECKSPEED said:


> hopefully those cardinals are okay...meaning you introduced the Betta as the very last fish in the tank, otherwise he might of already taken over the whole thing as his territory.
> 
> If the fish are fine leave them be, but if you see a lot of chasing by the Betta I would take all the fish out for about 30 mins and then introduce the cardinal first and then place the Betta in there and float him for a little to get "used" to the cardinals. This way the Betta knows that the cardinals mean no harm...
> 
> Just FYI if you weren't aware, and if you were that's awesome!


Thanks for the tip...my cardinals and betta are doing absolutely fine...I think the betta is enjoying some company ....he is peaceful and not chasing the cardinals....


----------

